# What kind of groups can you shoot??



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

hmm lets seee......what kind of groups can you guys all shoot at 20,30,40, and 50 yards? ( with your hunting bows, not your 3-D bows)

just a quick check up on seeing how good youth archers can shoot these days.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

20-3''
30-4''
40-5''
50-6''


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Diameter groups

20 1"
30 2"
40 2"-3"
50 3"-4"
60 5"
70 6" 90%:embara:
80 8"-9" 80%:sad:
90 11"-12" 70%
100 12"-14" 60% with a few....
I only shoot over 70 for fun . never for practice.:wink:
I still consider myself as a youth. LOL thats why I posted.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

On a good day:

Up to 30 yards- about 3" or 4"
Up to 40 yards- about 6" or so. 
Beyond 40 yards- depends on the situation. Rarely with much consistency.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

10- 2''
20- 2.5'' on a good day but normally 3"
30-3' size of a tennis ball 
40- 5'' really slow bow with no back wall hard to keep it accurate out there thats why i'm gettin a new one:wink:
oh 50- 5-6'' i wont shoot a deer that far with only 60 pds


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

about 50 is pie plate and iv shoot stuff way farther but not reel acurete.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> 10- 2''
> 20- 2.5'' on a good day but normally 3"
> 30-3' size of a tennis ball
> 40- 5'' really slow bow with no back wall hard to keep it accurate out there thats why i'm gettin a new one:wink:
> oh 50- 5-6'' i wont shoot a deer that far with only 60 pds


A slower bow, for traditional guys, usually makes you _more_ accurate.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> A slower bow, for traditional guys, usually makes you _more_ accurate.


yea but when its in a compound with not a very good backwall its shots like $*!& but its good for short distances the no backwall is killing me it doesnt help my anchor at all BUT yes you are right a slow bow does shoot alot better than fast ones theres a myth out there that if its inbetween 285 and 305 its very unaccurate i'm not sure if it true or not 
all i know my bow doesnt group well out past 35 yds


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

just came back for shooting and got 1.5-3'' at 20 2-4'' 25 and 2-4'' at 30 yards
good enough for me and my freezer:wink::wink::wink::wink:!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

armyboy said:


> just came back for shooting and got 1.5-3'' at 20 2-4'' 25 and 2-4'' at 30 yards
> good enough for me and my freezer:wink::wink::wink::wink:!


what kinda bow where you shootin?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> what kinda bow where you shootin?


2003 mathews legacy off ebay or 300 with everything except sight and arrows:wink::wink:


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

I hit within a few centimeters from 20 yards. I practice that.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is some shots at 30 yds with my hoyt.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I usually dont shoot groups anymore, due to splitting arrows, robinhooding, etc.

It costs a bit too much after you junk about a dozen arrows.

But at 20 is day about an inch, and an inch up from there.
30--3
40--4
50--8

something like that...

I just stick to 5 spot


----------



## wickedskater (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't shoot much past 30 because only shootin 40 pounds(high as bow can go gettin a new one sooon will be pullin 50). At 20 normally 2-3 in 30 4-6 in and at 40 about 8-10 lol


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

20-under and inch
30-1"
40-2-3"
50-3-4"
60-4-5"

Thats with my 3-D/Spots bow. (pin sight, not magnified scope)

Before when I was shooting with a scope I could pull off sub 5'' groups at 70-100 yards on a good day.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

wickedskater said:


> Don't shoot much past 30 because only shootin 40 pounds(high as bow can go gettin a new one sooon will be pullin 50). At 20 normally 2-3 in 30 4-6 in and at 40 about 8-10 lol


don't worry about it there is a reason why i didn't post my 40 yard group:wink:
anyway i only shoot from where i would shoot a deer and i wouldn't shoot one passed 35 yards so i don't shoot passed 35. :wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

id say a deer was safe from you at thirty make that twentyfive.   j/k


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> id say a deer was safe from you at thirty make that twentyfive.   j/k


shut up i'll get you when your one lookin:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> id say a deer was safe from you at thirty make that twentyfive.   j/k


shut up i'll get you when your one lookin:wink: if i remember right you missed the biggest deer you ever saw at 30 yards and a coyt at 4 yards right?:tongue::tongue:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

20:1-2"
30:3-4"
40:5"
50:8-9"

these are all rough estiments.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

20-3-4"
30-4-5"
40-5-6"
That is what i average.:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

if you want to start flinging mud,you got a fight. one the deer was a monster and i was shacking so bad i was lucky to get near him. and as uf the yote my arrow hit the bottom of the window of the blind. and if im not mistaken how meany deer have you missed with your bow 4,5,6, what is it i forgot  and hit me with your best shot. your going down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> if you want to start flinging mud,you got a fight. one the deer was a monster and i was shacking so bad i was lucky to get near him. and as uf the yote my arrow hit the bottom of the window of the blind. and if im not mistaken how meany deer have you missed with your bow 4,5,6, what is it i forgot  and hit me with your best shot. your going down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yes that was when i couldn't shoot worth a darn this last year, i just started shooting my mathews little less the 2 weeks before season, and who many you missed since you started??? it don't matter the size of the deer any deer gets me pumping if i have time to see it long enough before i shoot it. 
a miss is a miss it don't matter whether your arrow hit a window for your string broke ITS A MISS!!!!!! 
you afraid of a little mud air force guy?? hit the ground and get dirty i think we would kill each other if we gave our best shots!! so lets not do that.... OK? 
i am just messing with yu. 

oh i got a good joke...

how do you blind a charging bear???















put you hand in you underwear and get a handful of crap and smear it in his face!!!:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

iv missed probley three not counting the yote and you know good as i do im 100% marine core. only doing air force for credits. and you should have shoot down at the dixe deer classic nothing over 25 yard. i took 1st young adult. you could have shot youth, you would have probley won. a lot of peopel didnt do so hot because they got nervus. i didnt think it was that bad only a coupel hundred watching.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> iv missed probley three not counting the yote and you know good as i do im 100% marine core. only doing air force for credits. and you should have shoot down at the dixe deer classic nothing over 25 yard. i took 1st young adult. you could have shot youth, you would have probley won. a lot of peopel didnt do so hot because they got nervus. i didnt think it was that bad only a coupel hundred watching.


i think that was the first good thing that you say about my shooting in my life!! 
navy seals aren't half bad ether....i had a ball a the shooting thing. there where guys making fun of the air force there ha ha. i thought you broke your foot? how you get to the dixie?


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

thats only because the kids shooting that class sucked more then you. you mean the deck swoobing navy. they just aint seen us zooms shoot yet.and idk my mom drove.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> thats only because the kids shooting that class sucked more then you. you mean the deck swoobing navy. they just aint seen us zooms shoot yet.and idk my mom drove.


i don't think the seal really swoob decks cole!!! and can't you be a little kind? and i love seeing jets flying overhead it is amazing


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i thought i was beeing kind. i know dont you just love the sheer force in won of them bad boys.got to watch two take of thirty yards away. and its loud couldnt hear for like ten minutes straight.loved evrey minute of it.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I have robin hooded 5 this year in 3-D
30-4in 
40-5in 
50-5-6in 
60-6in


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

*Wisconson shoot*

I shot a 300w 60x's at 10 yards at the Wisconson indoor ternamet. Is there anybody else that went to that shoot?




Jason Marek 

age 12:icon
_jokercolor:
:iamwithstupid:


----------



## mcclaya10 (Mar 7, 2008)

On a good day
15-on top of each other
20-less than 1"
25-about an 1"
30 -2-3"
35-between a golf ball and tennis ball
40 & 45- tennis ball or worse
shooting only 45 lbs cant shoot much better


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

i can hit a clay pidgen out 50 yards pretty much every shot, but there are those shots when you accidently flinch or somthing and you arrow dont hit where you were aiming.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shoot recurve but groups as following for my cub fita round
18m-1.5"
29m-2 3/4"
50m-4"
im shooting ultra fast 820s


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

mcclaya10 said:


> On a good day
> 15-on top of each other
> 20-less than 1"
> 25-about an 1"
> ...


im shooting 26 lbs recurve and ur sayng that you cant reach 45 i can reach 50 pretty good. what kinda bow are u shooting?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

20 yrds 1.5"
30 yrds 2"
40yrds 3.5"
50 on a good day 4-5"


----------



## BOWHUNTER92 (Mar 16, 2008)

20=1-1.5
25=2-3.5
30=3-4
35=4-4.5


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

with my fred bear instinct 

20-2 inches 
30-3.5 inches 
40- 4 inches
50- 5 inches 

i practice all the time about 80 arrows a day


----------



## kyhoytshooter33 (Feb 14, 2008)

I cant shoot groups at 20 yds. b/c ill robin hood or split all my arrows, so i usually stick with a 3 or 5 spot.
30yds-2-3 inches
40yds-4-5 inches
50yds-5-6 inches
60yds-7 inches


----------

